# Vizsla Movie Trailer



## edzo9 (May 7, 2012)

I am somewhat new to this site. I have leaned on this community for countless topics and research, when we learned a V would be entering our world. Remy is now 4 months old and I couldn't imagine life without him. Anyway, here is a snapshot from the other day and a silly video I made with imovie of his first trip to the lake. No one told me they grow like weeds, and the puppy we took home would be gone in a snap. 

Keep up the good work folks, this community is a main reason we decided on this breed. We researched for countless hours on breeds and dogs types, and after seeing one at a dog park I stumbled on this site, and the rest is history. 

Thanks again!

http://youtu.be/jbR-HFCHlkQ


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

What a great video! Remy is a cutie (and a fearless swimmer).


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum edzo from the UK - what a beautiful pup you have there.

Fantastic movie - do you work with Speilberg??


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/200th-post-hungarian-vizsla-video.html

You might have to make the next great Vizsla movie.

Welcome. 

RBD


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

That was so cute! Welcome. Remy is a cutie.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Lake Pup...brill movie, I am off to buy a video cam....


----------

